# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Linker pols gebroken

## Mizzepi

Ik ben donderdag 8 januari buiten uitgegleden, en heb nu mijn linkerpols gebroken. Het is een gecompliceerde breuk.
Wie van jullie op het forum heeft ook eens een polsbreuk gehad.?

----------

